# wii fit



## Girl about town (May 29, 2008)

Anyone taken their fitness age on wii fit, it said i had a fitness age of 45 LOL (im 27) how depressing.Aside from that its fabulous and i can really feel the burn, the hoola is great x


----------



## COBI (May 29, 2008)

My age is all over the place.  Real age 32; wii fit age has ranged from 26-42... really depends on how focused I am and how much I understand the sometimes cryptic instruction the first time I see a challenge.

My favorites so far are the slalom skiing and the ski jumping.


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2008)

My fave so far is hula hooping and snowboarding.  I like the bubble game too, but it's not as much fun as the snowboarding.
I also like the tabletilt games.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 29, 2008)

All this talk makes me want a wii just for the fit game. Is it worth it do you think?


----------



## gigglegirl (May 29, 2008)

thanks for asking what I was about to Adina! Yes ppl, is it worth it? LOL is it worth it to also get a wii? my bro moved out so I'd need to get one too. I'm thinking perhaps yes as I love mario party and guitar hero. and nintendo usually has games i like.


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2008)

Would I use the wii fit to replace my regular workout routine?
No.
Would I use it to supplement my regular workout routine with something fun?
Absolutely.
Are there greatly fun games on it?
Yes.

I love our wii. I love MKwii and the wii fit is loads of fun.


----------



## COBI (May 29, 2008)

I agree with Shimmer.  It is not a replacement for working out; however, it is fun, and it is better for you than sitting on the couch even if you choose to not workout otherwise.


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2008)

I think the Lotus Focus balance game is just a way to get ADD kids like me to sit still.
I fail.


----------



## KikiB (May 30, 2008)

When I was down at the Folklife Festival (huge outdoor event in Seattle) they had a kiosk for Wii Fit and I gave it a try. I almost considered buying a Wii just so I could have this game-you are pretty much only competing with yourself which I love, but you actually get a workout. I love the hula hoop one, I didn't try the slalom, although the soccer header one was funny to watch with all the cleats and everything. However I will hold off on it for awhile-wait for prices to go down, and also money is short.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 31, 2008)

I have the Wii console and I love it, I'm desperately trying to find a Wii Fit to buy but they're sold out everywhere right now. Guess I'm going to have to wait until somewhere finally has them back in stock at the normal price.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (May 31, 2008)

How did you guys get your hands on a Wii Fit?? I've been searching desperately and everyone... and I mean EVERYONE is sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I love my Wii 
I'm a Nintendo kid at heart so its fun to revist some new Mario games and play Wii Sports etc. Definately get it


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2008)

We got ours at Gamestop the day it came out.


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

i cant wait to get one!
i dont own a wii yet but my mum said shes heard that many good things about the wii fit that shes actrually gonna buy me it along with a wii! i was like wow! what have i done to deserve that?! lol
it looks so fun


----------



## COBI (May 31, 2008)

I pre-bought mine at Amazon; so, it was delivered to my house, the day they came out.


----------



## lil miss cheeky (Jun 3, 2008)

has anyone used it on here I think the yoga and muscle work outs are great on it.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

theres a biggish thread already on the wii fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just search it in the search bar and it will come up!
x


----------



## lil miss cheeky (Jun 3, 2008)

ah thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only new here gething the hang of it. lol


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 3, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww I love Wii Fit!
I had to pull some missions and some major recon work to get it but I got I kept checking a Best Buy by my work and the second the store stock showed available I booked it on my lunch

I love hoola hoop hehe and the Yoga is surprisingly challenging


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know about the health benefits, but it's really fun! I love the balancce and cardio games.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 5, 2008)

My Wii fit ages is 25, I'm 19 so not too bad. I love it.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 5, 2008)

I sooo want to get it. I had no clue about it until 2 days ago! I looks like so much fun.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 5, 2008)

i want this so bad!!


----------



## Stormy (Jun 10, 2008)

The Wii Fit is defintiely a lot of fun!  It won't replace a regular cardio & weights routine, but it's a great supplement.  It does give you a good workout, though, especially the advanced step, boxing and hula hooping.  It's defintiely worth the money!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 18, 2008)

i finally got my hands on one! it's so fun!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

have any of you lost any weight using this yet?  im dyin to get one!


----------



## frocher (Jun 19, 2008)

This is a fun way to change up your exercise routine but I agree with the above posters, it will not replace a regular workout.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm down about 2 lbs.  But I've been continuing to eat better too, so thats part of it.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 19, 2008)

my sides and legs are hurting from the yoga and hula hooping


----------

